
Ted Kennedy on the Rocks (1990) - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.gq.com/story/kennedy-ted-senator-profile
======
dang
Editorializing titles like that will cause your account to lose submission
privileges on HN, so please don't. The site guidelines ask you to _use the
original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don 't editorialize_.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

(Submitted title was "Senators Ted Kennedy and Chris Dodd sexually assaulted a
waitress in 1985".)

------
nomeansno
[2016] and needs a title fix, please

